
Asia’s car battery sector leaves Europe in the slow lane - olivermarks
https://www.ft.com/content/d6703610-cafe-11e8-9fe5-24ad351828ab
======
olivermarks
"“If we don’t take back innovation, it will be like the solar industry all
over again,” said Anil Srivastava, chief executive of Swiss producer
Leclanché, referring to the fact that the top three global solar companies by
production are Chinese. Thanks to generous subsidies and bank loans, Chinese
companies ended up producing two-thirds of the world’s solar panels between
2010 and 2015, an expansion that pushed many European competitors into
bankruptcy."

